# günstige Frolic-Alternative gefunden



## kati48268 (23. März 2010)

Meine Freunde und ich fanden das gar nicht lustig, dass Aldi vor Jahren das Hundefutter Rufus aus dem Programm genommen hat. Es war - neben Frolic - das einzige sinkende Hundefutter, das wir kannten, aber eben viel günstiger.
  Denke, die Albrechtbrüder angeln nicht, sonst hätten sie gemerkt, das die Hälfte der Rufus-Käufer gar keinen Köter damit fütterte, sondern Karpfen...

  1,5kg Frolic kosten je nach Laden 3,49-3,99 T€uronen.
  Lange haben wir nach einer Alternative gesucht und nun endlich eine gefunden:

  In den Raiffeisen-Märkten gibt es ein sinkendes Hundefutter: 
  RAIFFEISEN SPEZIA+ SOFTRINGE
  Es ist auch als Ring geformt, etwas kleiner als Frolic, aber man kann ja für Karpfen mehrere aufs Haar ziehen und die kleinere Größe eignet sich vermutlich gut zum fischen auf Schleien und andere Friedfische. 3kg kosten 4,99 T€uronen. Es ist damit gut 30% günstiger als Frolic. Getestet habe ich es noch nicht, werde das im April/Mai aber kräftig angehen.


----------



## schadstoff (23. März 2010)

*AW: günstige Frolic-Alternative gefunden*

Hehe nett  nur schade das es bei mir in der nähe keinen Raifmarkt gibt 


Ich kauf halt immer gleich ein paar kilo  Frolic mehr wenns im angebot ist  ....


|wavey:


----------



## Ralle2609 (24. März 2010)

*AW: günstige Frolic-Alternative gefunden*

schön das du das reinstellt ich werde direkt morgen mal anfragen =)


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (24. März 2010)

*AW: günstige Frolic-Alternative gefunden*

cooL danke


----------



## FehmarnAngler (24. März 2010)

*AW: günstige Frolic-Alternative gefunden*

Moin,
und dabei ist Frolic ja schon angeblich eine günstige Alternative zu den "teuren" Boilies, danke für den Tip, werde die Teile mal suchen.


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## krixo (25. März 2010)

*AW: günstige Frolic-Alternative gefunden*

Geil danke wenn ichs bis zum nächsten Ansitz nicht vergessen hab werd ich mir mal direkt ein oder zwei beutel für ne session holn und die dinger testen. damit kann man schon nen guten teppich anlegen. dann noch schön partikel dazu und als bonbons für die caps nen paar boilies


----------



## Franz_16 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: günstige Frolic-Alternative gefunden*

Und, hat damit nun schonmal jemand geangelt?


----------



## Ralle2609 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: günstige Frolic-Alternative gefunden*

frage gut, schließe mich an habe es noch nicht geschafft zu testen


----------



## NickAdams (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: günstige Frolic-Alternative gefunden*

Würde mich auch mal interessieren, besonders wie lange es dauert, bis sich so ein kleiner Ring aufgelöst hat.

So long,

Nick


----------



## Boilienadel1994 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: günstige Frolic-Alternative gefunden*

Wir haben das mal versucht, allerdings nur mit Frolics. Diese anderen Teile sind mir nicht bekannt.#c

Wir haben gut gefangen, allerdings gibt es drei offensichtliche große Nachteile an Frolic.

1. Nach max. 15 Stunden brach der Ring bei uns auf.
2. Es ist allgemein nicht ganz einfach Frolic am Hair zu fixieren.
3. Boilies sind und bleiben unerreichbar, Geruch und Haltbarkeit unter Wasser sind einfach besser. Wer über einen längeren Zeitraum fischen möchte sollte Boilies als Köder verwenden.#6

Ansonsten kann ich dazu nur sagen:  Selber ausprobieren!


----------



## NR.9 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: günstige Frolic-Alternative gefunden*

War das jetzt ein Boilievertreter !?!?

Wie Frolics sich verhalten bzw. halten wissen fast alle von uns. Die Frage bezog sich eher auf die Ringe vom Raiffeisen denn es gibt sicher kleine Unterschiede. 
Es ist allgemein relativ einfach nen Frolic am Haar zu fixieren und zwar durch eine längere Schlaufe am Haar. 
Und was den Geruch unter Wasser angeht denke ich das ein Frolic doch ein wenig mehr arbeitet bzw. abgibt.


----------



## Roy Digerhund (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: günstige Frolic-Alternative gefunden*



Boilienadel1994 schrieb:


> Wir haben das mal versucht, allerdings nur mit Frolics. Diese anderen Teile sind mir nicht bekannt.#c
> 
> Wir haben gut gefangen, allerdings gibt es drei offensichtliche große Nachteile an Frolic.
> 
> ...



1. geht meistens sogar schneller
2. sehr einfach -> einfach einschlaufen
2. da hast du Recht. Nur gibt Frolic wesentlich mehr Geruch ab.

Der Nachteil an den Raiffeisenteilen ist bestimmt die geringere Größe bzw. sieht eine Seite des Rings sehr dünn aus, was die Haltbarkeit sehr stark reduziert.
Gruss ROY


----------



## omnimc (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: günstige Frolic-Alternative gefunden*

frolic trocknen und mit nähgarn festbinden (bei mir brechen die immer auf den letzten mm beim bohren )ist ne gute sache.


----------



## kati48268 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: günstige Frolic-Alternative gefunden*

Der größte Nachteil der Raiffeisendinger ist:
*es gibt sie nicht mehr!* 

Sind aus dem Raiffeisen-Programm geflogen. Ein Händler sagte mir, die liefen einfach nicht gut genug, aber ihm ist durchaus aufgefallen, dass allenfalls die Hälfte der Kunden die für ihren Köter kauften. 

Somit bleibt nur das Original (welches man besser einschlauft als bohrt).
Falls jemand eine andere, _sinkende_ Hunde-Trockenfuttersorte kennt, bitte posten!


----------



## 911 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: günstige Frolic-Alternative gefunden*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Der größte Nachteil der Raiffeisendinger ist:
> *es gibt sie nicht mehr!*



Noch ein größerer Nachteil ist der Preis. 5 Euro für 3 Kilo ist einfach zu teuer. Wenn Frolic im Angebot ist, bekommt man das Kilo für 1.66 Euro, meist sogar noch billiger für 1.33 Euro. Und wenn man ein ganz gutes Angebot erwischt, dann bekommt man das Kilo für 1.05 Euro. Hab da zugeschlagen und gleich mal 40 kg bestellt...


----------



## wobbler68 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: günstige Frolic-Alternative gefunden*

Hallo

Da gibt es noch "Kräftige Brocken" von der Eigenmarke Classic im Kaufland.  Geht im Wasser unter.Sieht aus und riecht wie Frolic .

4 kg kosten 3,99 €

Mfg

Alex


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: günstige Frolic-Alternative gefunden*



> 4 kg kosten 2,99 €



Danke für den Tip, Alex #6

Habe heute beim Einkaufen mal danach gesucht --> 4,19€ für 4kg.
Habs trotzdem mal mitgenommen. 

Sind kleiner und dünner als Frolic und relativ weich... 

Werde die Dinger aber mal ausprobieren und berichten.


----------



## Boilienadel1994 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: günstige Frolic-Alternative gefunden*



911 schrieb:


> Noch ein größerer Nachteil ist der Preis. 5 Euro für 3 Kilo ist einfach zu teuer. Wenn Frolic im Angebot ist, bekommt man das Kilo für 1.66 Euro, meist sogar noch billiger für 1.33 Euro. Und wenn man ein ganz gutes Angebot erwischt, dann bekommt man das Kilo für 1.05 Euro. Hab da zugeschlagen und gleich mal 40 kg bestellt...




5 Euro für 3 Kilo? Zu Teuer? 

Wenn du das mit Boiliepreisen verlgleichst ist das Luxus.|kopfkrat


----------



## 911 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: günstige Frolic-Alternative gefunden*



Boilienadel1994 schrieb:


> 5 Euro für 3 Kilo? Zu Teuer?
> 
> Wenn du das mit Boiliepreisen verlgleichst ist das Luxus.|kopfkrat



Wie gesagt: Warum 5 Euro für 3kg, wenn man es auch billiger haben kann? Und Hundefutterkringel sind nunmal keine Boilies. Sie sind weicher, lösen sich (zu) schnell auf und ziehen dadurch auch viel Brassen an den Platz. Bei uns gibts Gewässer... von 10 Fischen auf Frolic, 9 Brassen und 1 Karpfen. Da kommt mich Boiliefüttern sogar günstiger. Frolic mahlen und Boilies draus machen ist für mich die beste Alternative. Frolic-Forelli boilies kommen auf ca. 2 Euro pro kg (ok, die arbeit darf man nicht rechnen...) aber dann hab ich wenigstens nicht 20 Brassen am Platz...

btw: gibts die "kräftigen Brocken" auch mit Geschmacksrichtung Rind? Die Fangergebnisse wären auch interessant!


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: günstige Frolic-Alternative gefunden*



> btw: gibts die "kräftigen Brocken" auch mit Geschmacksrichtung Rind? Die Fangergebnisse wären auch interessant!



Nein, da habe ich vergeblich danach gesucht... nur Huhn gab es...


----------



## kati48268 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: günstige Frolic-Alternative gefunden*



911 schrieb:


> ... Und Hundefutterkringel sind nunmal keine Boilies.


Es kommt doch drauf an, zu entscheiden, wie will ich fischen, was will ich fangen,...
Eine pauschale Aussage, "Boilies besser als Frolic", ist Bullshit.

Frolic hat diverse Eigenschaften, die sich positiv von Boilies absetzen:
- für den schmalen Geldbeutel (z.B. Jungangler) erschwinglich
- vorfüttern nicht notwendig (jaja, bei Pillen auch net unbedingt)
- schnelle(re)s Auflösen = schnellere Lockwirkung
- es setzt nicht jeder voraus, dass er beim Angeln 12 Std. pennen muss, deswegen kann man in diesem Fall auch mal den Köder wechseln
- ich kenne Gewässer, an denen Frolic deutlich fängiger ist als Pillen, zumindest was die Anzahl der Karpfen angeht
- Brassen mögen doch tatsächlich für den einen oder anderen _kein_ unerwünschter Beifang sein

Ist mein Ziel jedoch, den 40er im See zu erwischen und mir dafür ein komplettes Wochenende zu gönnen, lasse ich natürlich auch die Finger von Köterfutter und gehe anders vor.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: günstige Frolic-Alternative gefunden*

Deckt sich mit den Aussagen hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/videos/52...es-interview-mit-entwickler-benjamin-gruender


----------



## Hannoi1896 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: günstige Frolic-Alternative gefunden*

Ob Karpfen von Frolic Bauchschmerzen bekommen und nur 40% verwerten können, finde ich sehr zweifelhaft. Hier bei uns wird viel mit Frolic gefischt und trotzdem werden immer noch große Karpfen drauf gefangen...


----------



## kati48268 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: günstige Frolic-Alternative gefunden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Deckt sich mit den Aussagen hier:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/videos/52...es-interview-mit-entwickler-benjamin-gruender


2 Interviews mit Benjamin... Kannte ich noch gar nicht die Filme. Wann hast dir denn den eingefangen?

Aber die muss ich mir mal in Ruhe reinziehen; n'Thüringer & n'Schwabe im Gespräch, da brauch ich Zeit, Alkohol, viell. die eine oder andere bunte Pille dazu...


----------



## DashTwo (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: günstige Frolic-Alternative gefunden*

Ihr müsst mal in den Fressnapf gehen, da gibt es ja Hundefutter auch einzeln zu kaufen, also in solchen Boxen wo man die Mengen selber bestimmen kann. Einfach von jeder Sorte mal eine Schaufel mitnehmen und testen. So kann man z.B. Oberflächenangeln betreiben oder eben mit sinkenden Ködern fischen.


----------



## Seele (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: günstige Frolic-Alternative gefunden*

Oder man testet es gleich im Aquarium obs schwimmt oder nicht, evtl in nem Koiteich gleich mal die Fängigkeit überprüfen


----------

